# setBorder(Border b) and setBackgroundColor(Color color)



## Guest (11. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

habe im Programm mit setBorder(new LineBorder(ColorConstants.red)) den Border rot markiert, kann ich es rückgängig machen? Gibt es wie removeBorder oder ähnliches?

Kann mit setBackgroundColor(Color color) ein IFigure-Figur nicht färben? Woran liegt das?

Danke für die Antwort

Jie


----------



## SlaterB (11. Mai 2008)

zu Border:
setBorder(null);


----------



## Gast (11. Mai 2008)

Vielen Danke für die Antwort Border, es hat geklappt!

zu BackgroundColor:

es gibt ein BackgroundColor (255,0,0,0)

Wie kann ich die Hintergrundfarbe ändern?


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Mai 2008)

```
setBackground(Color.RED);
```
oder

```
setBackground(new Color(255, 0, 0));
```

Ein JLabel bspw. ließe sich damit auch noch nicht automatisch färben, da würde noch folgender Aufruf fehlen:

```
label.setOpaque(true);
```

Warum, also keine Färbung erfolgt, musst du nun noch klären.
Bitte mehr Infos.


----------



## Wildcard (11. Mai 2008)

Aus IFigure schließe ich, das es hier eher um Draw2D, oder GEF geht. Allerdings sind nicht sehr viele Informationen vorhanden und die Fragestellung unklar.


----------



## Gast (11. Mai 2008)

es geht ja um Draw2D.

Quellcode:

    			getFigure().setBackgroundColor(ColorConstants.red);
getTopFigure().setOpaque(true);

der Hintergrund wird einfach nicht rot.

durch getBackgroundColor() bekomme ich Color {255, 0, 0}

getFigure().setBorder(new LineBorder(ColorConstants.red); funktioniert


----------



## Wildcard (11. Mai 2008)

Na toll...
Und welche Figure soll das sein?


----------



## Guest (12. Mai 2008)

ein normaler IFigure :cry:  :x


----------



## Wildcard (12. Mai 2008)

IFigure ist ein Interface, keine Klasse.


----------

